# Custom T-Shirt what text would you put to get TIP's



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I am considering ordering custom t-shirt to educate customers that how little delivery people make. 
What you think about it in general, i am not asking about "company policy" just your thoughts on this.

What text would you put?


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

_Treat me like your favorite cow. Tip me when I'm not looking!_


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

“Tips are like hugs but without the ackward touching”


----------



## gbaugher (Nov 12, 2017)

Most of my riders would never see what’s on my shirt.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll be passing these out next week
I'll try to save a few for some.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Take a cue from the panhandlers. They have been perfecting the message for decades. Based on cardboard sign frequency I think u need

1. God reference
2. Veteran status
3. Funny


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

4. Cute dog at your side


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

gbaugher said:


> Most of my riders would never see what's on my shirt.


Its for delivery UberEats etc you can jump out of the car and give it to them in person then they will see it.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Take a cue from the panhandlers. They have been perfecting the message for decades. Based on cardboard sign frequency I think u need
> 
> 1. God reference
> 2. Veteran status
> 3. Funny


Working for Uber is like being a panhandler, this will soon be a part of official Uber gear, they rather give this out than give us a pay raise


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Your Uber driver is a homeless guy who has a job, but can't afford a home."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Time to troll...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Driv0rX said:


> Its for delivery UberEats etc you can jump out of the car and give it to them in person then they will see it.
> 
> Working for Uber is like being a panhandler, this will soon be a part of official Uber gear, they rather give this out than give us a pay raise


Thanks for posting I hadn't LOL like that in about a day or two.

MT4 keep making vids and we'll be sure to subscribe.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Customers don't care. Which is why I don't bother to do anything but grab the order & go. You needed napkins? Oh well. You requested a specific sauce? Might help to start tipping.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Tips are accepted and appreciated. Kash is King.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I do Postmates as a supplement to Uber/Lyft. I've been thinking about printing up some business cards with a "tips are appreciated" message and dropping one in with the delivery......


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, it could go both ways, people angry at your impertinence and those who appreciate your initiative. Probably end up the same. Postmates is different in that people recognize the tip as being part of the service, at least some people. Ubereats is a bit different in that Uber encourages stiffing the tip.


----------



## SuiteDrivesNY (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's a tip: Have a nice day. Can you reciprocate in cash?


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi my name is “****” I am your server on wheels... TIPS are appreciated and mandatory. Or wish I’ll never pickup your next order!


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine says Cash is King and Tips are Devine


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

"Guarantee that your food remains free of bodily fluids by tipping me."


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I changed my mind of T-Shirt, however i wanna add something similar to the car to let PAX know tips are welcome. What you think of this sign?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Need tips to buy booze.


----------

